# Custom Catback Completed



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well finally got my custom cat-back completed today. 2.5 inch SS mandreal bent, x-pipe, Magnaflow mufflers, and 04 SAP tips; midpipe is possable in the future it is the only thing that is stock in the exhaust system. Very happy

Before:









After:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks real sweet!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Fantastic looking.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks clean and done right...:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very proffesional! looks great.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. My neighbor and I just need to finish up the right side cutout, trimming, fiberglass and paint.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I love it!!!
How much was it?


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

at this point in time.. you are my idol. i have wanted to do custom cat back for the longest time.. so i can do real duels. i dont mind having 2 pipes coming out one side.. but it looks like much more of an "american muscle" car when it comes out both sides.. but wow. i was truthfully no aware that you could do it. i put it on my friends lift and it looked like the metal plate (which happens to be quite thick) was in the way and would not be a good idea to remove. well you just proved me wrong. thanks! haha. but yes it looks amazing


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very good job :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Goat90 said:


> at this point in time.. you are my idol. i have wanted to do custom cat back for the longest time.. so i can do real duels. i dont mind having 2 pipes coming out one side.. but it looks like much more of an "american muscle" car when it comes out both sides.. but wow. i was truthfully no aware that you could do it. i put it on my friends lift and it looked like the metal plate (which happens to be quite thick) was in the way and would not be a good idea to remove. well you just proved me wrong. thanks! haha. but yes it looks amazing


Thanks. I have no idea what metal plate your talking about? Are you talking about the plastic piece in the rear on the passenger side?


----------

